# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Baptismos de Mergulho em Mar  Dia 28 de Outubro

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba noite
Depois do que viram no tópico do Red Sea 2007 http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8462 que tal aproveitar a proposta do Bilhas 
 
Fórum de Mergulho nosso parceiro e dar às barbatanas no "mundo do silencio" como dizia Jaques Yves Cousteau :SbQuestion2:  ....Olhem que o material de mergulho está em saldo (pelo menos esteve  :yb665: ou será que não estava.... :SbQuestion2: ...não interessa...mergulhar é preciso!)




> O Fórum de Mergulho e a APDM em parceria com a Imerssus vão realizar no próximo dia 28 de Outubro baptismos de mar, no Portinho da Arrábida.
> 
> 
> Todo o material necessário será disponibilizado pelo Centro de Mergulho no local.
> Os participantes serão acompanhados por um Instrutor de Mergulho, sendo o Baptismo dividido em duas partes:
> -Parte teórica
> -Parte prática
> 
> 
> ...


Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------

